# What to reconstitute in? Brain Hurts.



## meatsauce (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi what should the ipamorelin and the ghrp's be reconstituted in?  Acetic Acid, Bacteriostatic Sodium Chloride, or just Bacteriostatic Water? I was reading that in bac water peptides only last a few days and the ph could be adjusted to make them last longer.  There is so much information and my brain is staring to hurt. Thanks.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bac water is what I use for all grhp and ghrh.


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 29, 2012)

I use bac as well for my ghrp and ghrh...


----------



## meatsauce (Aug 29, 2012)

That's what most people use I read but I was also reading that it will go bad kind of quick and If I only dose before bed the bottle will take a bit longer to go through. Could acetic acid be used no problem and will that increase the life of it? I want to have this down before I buy my supplies. thanks


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 29, 2012)

If your trying to stretch out your peptides past it's life that won't happen, use it up in 3 to maybe 4 weeks (that's pushing it) or throw it away.  No way around it...


----------



## TwisT (Aug 29, 2012)

aa for igf, bac water for most everything else


----------



## meatsauce (Aug 29, 2012)

ok Thanks. I realized that you can pre-load your doses in syringes and store those in the freezer.


----------

